# Carnivorous Beastie



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Simon's absolute favorite thing in the world is chewing on me. My fingers, my nose, my ears, my lips. I try to get him to stop but he's determined. He just bit the mole on my face, hard.

I've tried distracting him, I've tried hiding my face and hands (this morning I took him out of his cage and brought him to my bed to walk around. I had to hide under the covers completely but he'd still fight to get to my skin), I've tried moving him and he just comes back.

What do you do when your tiel has a taste for human flesh?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL, Missy has been doing the same thing.  Little terd. She crawls behind my neck and starts chewing on my. She doesn't mean to hurt me but sometimes she pinches my skin hard. XD Not fun. She's recently discovered my ears too.


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> LOL, Missy has been doing the same thing.  Little terd. She crawls behind my neck and starts chewing on my. She doesn't mean to hurt me but sometimes she pinches my skin hard. XD Not fun. She's recently discovered my ears too.


At first it was cute because it was preening but now it's just...painful! Like he enjoys the taste of my skin! The skin around my finger nails is pretty rough (I'm a picker) and he'll chew until it bleeds.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Tell me about it. My boys have fun violating me. Jaid loves to bite my lips. It starts as a kiss, but then he gets excited. Then when B sees Jaid touching me, then here comes Mr. Grumpy and he'll beak bang on my foot and try to eat a spot off my foot. I really don't need cosmetic surgery, thank you


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Is there any way to get them to stop though? Because it hurts, badly! Haha


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm no expert! I'm a new cockatiel parent myself. But, maybe try to provide alternatives? I saw a necklace you can wear to give your bird something to chew on:

http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith....nt=0&wishcount=0&subtotal=0.00&division=birds

Maybe pieces of paper (I'm thinking sticky notes) cut in small pieces that he can remove without hurting you?

I wonder if this is something they grow out of--like teething in humans.

I've been frustrated that Emma is not more tame yet. I guess we all would like a happy medium.

What happens if you say " No, no!"

I do think it could be a problem.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe Moonchild's Astrid had this same problem, and I'm pretty sure she resolved it, somehow. Perhaps you could talk to her.


----------

